# Overnighter to FG Friday



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Planning an overnight trip to the Flower Gardens this Friday leaving Freeport around 0900 and return Saturday late afternoon or so. I have room for one (maybe two but not sure yet.) PM if you are interested.
Jerry


----------



## ChaserWF (Feb 28, 2015)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Pretty sure we have a full crew now. If you sent me a PM I will get back with you shortly.
Thanks
Jerry


----------

